# Post any building that looks like the old WTC.



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

in my opinion: Aon center chicago  
346m










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aon_Center_(Chicago)


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

HQs of Minas Gerais state owned power company in Belo Horizonte, Brazil (95 m):


















EDIFÍCIO SEDE DA CEMIG


O ARQBH é um guia de arquitetura on-line de Belo Horizonte. Tem como objetivo contribuir com a preservação e divulgação da arquitetura da cidade.




www.arqbh.com.br


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Centrum LIM and Oxford Tower








(c) BARTOSZ MORĄG (Galer


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more photos about Aon center chicago
@A Chicagoan, @Hudson11, @little universe, I know you like this building  
Aon Center, Chicago, Illinois by Ken Lund, on Flickr

The Aon Center, Chicago by David Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

Arkhangelsk tower (1977)
























Source


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

The entrance to the Amare culture house building in The Hague resembles that of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

I always thought Torre Picasso in Madrid was the most similar


----------



## Alvin:) (3 mo ago)

this.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Keano said:


> I always thought Torre Picasso in Madrid was the most similar
> 
> View attachment 4428565


Minoru Yamasaki was the architect of Tower 1&2 in the WTC and Torre Picasso in Madrid. So yes, basically Torre Picasso is a cropped copypaste of the old WTC towers.


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

and these are?



Alvin:) said:


> this.
> View attachment 4428919


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

Alvin:) said:


> this.
> View attachment 4428919


Where is this taken from? China?


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Keano said:


> and these are?


Bank of Communications (Bocom) or by name Ruitang Twin Towers Plaza in Wuhan city


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

found it








--FILE--View of an office building of Bank of Communications (Bocom) in Wuhan city, central Chinas Hubei province, 5 July 2014. Bank of Communi Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: --FILE--View of an office building of Bank of Communications (Bocom) in Wuhan city, central Chinas Hubei province, 5 July 2014. Bank of Communi - W8WYCF from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




www.alamy.com


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

Located in an office building of Bank of Communications (Bocom) in Wuhan city, central Chinas Hubei province,


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Golden Acre - Cape Town


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Global Trade Centre (GTC) Nairobi, Kenya.


----------



## middleskyscraper (Dec 18, 2021)

A little less modern, but similar:
Wren Insurance building in Sim City 4:








It is based on the Shell Building in San Francisco:


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

Torre Colpatria en Colombia, siempre me hizo recordar a las extintas torres gemelas.


----------



## Yackemflaber68 (Dec 3, 2014)

BOK tower in Tulsa


----------



## Brettjames (Nov 1, 2019)

Rainier Tower in Seattle. Designed by the same architect!


----------



## ObrasArgentinas (Nov 1, 2021)

Torre catalina argentina:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

"Twin Towers" comprise a proposed project in *Sydney, Australia, at 338 Pitt Street*: There are some similarities to the original Twin Towers in NYC.


















Sydney council approves city-shaping project by FJMT-led team


----------

